# Titanium screwdrivers



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been looking everywhere for titanium screwdrivers as well as pliers. 

Does anybody have any thoughts on the quality of them? Or know where to buy some....?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.qualitysafetytools.com/ccp0-catshow/Tools.html

38 bucks for a #2 phillips - about the cost of 2.5 kliens .....so not to spendy


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

however $238.xx for 8"linemans is very spendy....

what do you need them for?


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

After daydreaming over stiletto hammers I got one hell of a deal on then so I bought a finish and a framing hammer. 

I won't swing anything else now and don't care if guys call me nuts for spending that much on a hammer. 

I've looked into titanium and it's 1/2 the weight of steel and super strong. I figure buy something that will last a lifetime


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with titanium screwdriver or pliers unless you need them for their non striking or non magnetic properties. Titanum is not as durable as the steel so I would expect cutting edges or screwdriver tip to wear or chip easily with normal usage.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't buy titanium for service work or construction work. They will get lost or stolen too easily. The only way I would buy them, is if I worked by a bench, all day, everyday. Other than that, no way


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I wouldn't buy titanium for service work or construction work. They will get lost or stolen too easily. The only way I would buy them, is if I worked by a bench, all day, everyday. Other than that, no way


Otherwise, they'll grow legs and run!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

nolabama said:


> http://www.qualitysafetytools.com/ccp0-catshow/Tools.html
> 
> 38 bucks for a #2 phillips - about the cost of 2.5 kliens .....so not to spendy


But they are hypoallergenic so if you are allergic to working then they must be fantastic


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Lz_69 said:


> I wouldn't bother with titanium screwdriver or pliers unless you need them for their non striking or non magnetic properties....


But if your in a hazardous enviroment; Non-sparking, Non-magnetic, Corrosion-resistant you might consider beryllium(aluminum-bronze)
Beryllium-free tools, or any good search engine can show like manufactures.

My dad gave me a pair of these channel locks that he used on the oil rigs
when he was a pup. There still in good shape with teeth and yes I just keep them at the house.

All Beryllium and Beryllium Copper tools can be hazardous to ones health if used in the wrong manner.


----------

